# A tiny but of input on project



## CELTICPSYCHO (Dec 7, 2017)

HI.

SO, I HAVE A LAPTOP. NOT A VERY NEW ONE, BUT I ONLY USE IT FOR MOVIES AND SERIES. A WHILE BACK, I CONVERTED MY DESKTOP PC'S HARD DRIVE, INTO PORTABLE STORAGE. 

I HAVE POOR AUDIO FROM SPEAKERS, SO I MADE SOME CONNECTIONS AND I COULD HEAR WITH THE 2 X 25W SPEAKERS AS AUX AUDIO. 


I STARTED READING UP ON LAPTOP COOLING PADS, TO COOL DOWN THE CPU. 
BUT, AS ALWAYS, IM BUSY ENVISIONING THIS COOLING PAD I WANT TO BUILD, CAN BECOME MUCH MORE. 

COMPACT, LIGHT & MULTIFUNCTIONAL.

ITS LIKE A COOLING STATION, MORE THAN A PAD. BECAUSE OF THE BUILT IN EXTRAS I CAME UP WITH, TO MAKE MY COOLING STATION WORK FOR ME. BOTH, PRACTICAL AND COMPACT, BUT GIVE ME A BETTER MOVIE OR SERIES EXPERIENCE. 

IT HAS, AN AMPLIFIER CIRCUIT, 2 X 25W OUTPUTS, POWERING 2 X 25W MINI HIFI SPEAKERS. THE COOLING FAN FOR LAPTOP. INTERNAL MASS STORAGE DRIVE( ALSO DIY). ATX POWER SUPPLY( VARIABLE VOTAGE OUTPUT). AND MULTIPLE USB PORTS( HUB ).

PACKED INTO A 400 X 400 LIGHTWEIGHT BOX. MINIMAL VISIBLE WIRING, GOOD SOUND AND ONE OF A KIND. 

WHAT DO YOU THINK. WORTH it?

Sent from my itel it1508 using Tapatalk


----------



## AH64ID (Feb 27, 2017)

Are you monitoring your CPU temps to see if it's even required?

Speccy is free and will tell you what's going on temp wise.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Are you willing to put in the R & D funds, to create this?

Anything is worth what someone is willing to pay to get it.



ED


----------



## danomac (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you sure you're even overheating?

If your laptop is old the thermal paste has probably dried out and is not doing much of anything anymore.


----------

